# Overheat light



## jbrissel (6 mo ago)

I bought a Yanmar235 ..2020.. it has a cab with AC, heat and radio.and a backhoe attachment.. I operate it about 1 hour and the green light on dash starts blinking green then the red light comes on. Showing overheat... The problem is it is not overheating, it has full radiator, no hissing, the radiator is clean and the filter. I only have 25 hours of operation... I think it is faulty sensor or bad thermostat... Anyone have the same problem


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

jbrissel said:


> I bought a Yanmar235 ..2020.. it has a cab with AC, heat and radio.and a backhoe attachment.. I operate it about 1 hour and the green light on dash starts blinking green then the red light comes on. Showing overheat... The problem is it is not overheating, it has full radiator, no hissing, the radiator is clean and the filter. I only have 25 hours of operation... I think it is faulty sensor or bad thermostat... Anyone have the same problem


Diesel engines will overheat when the air filter and/or the radiator screen is loaded up with fine dust or the dreaded cottonwood in the air. IF your YT235 or is it a YM235 or is it a SA235 or is it a AF235 or is it an F235 , see if using the shopvac to clean the filters will help. Yanmar has used the 235 in many different tractor series, so I don't know what you really have.


----------



## jbrissel (6 mo ago)

It is a YT235... Thanks I will try what you suggested...


----------

